# Xibulba and The New Baby



## kymzilla (Sep 7, 2012)

So, we decided to go get the last golden the local rep shop had last week.
Have yet to name it, so it's being called Baby, or Tiny. I have to assume that they came from the same brood, and its funny to look at them side by side....Xibulbas eaten nothing but meats for nearly a month, and Tiny has only been on them for the last week.

Xibulba is getting WAY more tame. Still not a fan of being taken out of her enclosure, but once shes out shes all good.

She never ended up dropping another piece of her tail, and its actually regenerating nicely. 

They're both in a shed right now.






Tail regen





Xibulba in my hand





Tiny, very upset.





basking together





Size difference is insane!
also, my hubby spent some time and built a stand to put both our tanks on.
love it.


----------



## bwiegmann (Sep 7, 2012)

Love the tanks!!! Beautiful Gu's


----------



## kymzilla (Sep 7, 2012)

thankyou! im hoping they grow super fast, and stay very healthy and very tame.


----------



## DavidRosi (Sep 8, 2012)

Vivs are amazing and beautiful 'gus!


----------



## kymzilla (Sep 8, 2012)

Thankyou!


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Sep 8, 2012)

wow! beautiful set ups!!! and gu's!


----------



## kymzilla (Oct 20, 2012)

thought i'd share some new pictures with you guys of my little gu's. Found out they're both male.

here's Xibulba, posing like the prince he is.














And the still unnamed "baby" 

















They're becoming less and less tank agressive. I pulled them both out today with no problems.
Once they're out, they cruise around and poop everywhere, and are a blast.

They get along perfectly with eachother, and my beardie, who sat and watched while i fed them IN his tank.
My beardie doesnt seem fond of them, but he's a big chicken.

I'll try and get a picture of Xibulba's regen on his tail. it's crazy how long its grown back, and it's actually growing scales on it, and shedding with the rest of him now.


----------

